# Flavored Marshmallows



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Wanting to make flavored marshmallows for someone for a gift. I bought the Cassis syrup from Williams Sonoma. In the recipe for homemade marshmallows (this one is from Martha), the recipe is 2 1/2 tables gelatin (dissolved in 1/2 cup cold water), 1 1/2 cups sugar, 1 cup corn syrup, 2 TBLS vanilla extract. I do not think just substituting the extract with the Cassis will be strong enough....could I substitute part of the corn sytrup with the cassis? Has anyone had success with making various flavors?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The recipe should contain egg whites too. The corn syrup is essential to give the marshmallows their soft texture. I think you'd be better off with a concentrate or an extract, to really create a distinctive flavoring in your marshmallow.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Are you coating them in chocolate after they are cut? 

If so, add an extra tbl of cassis.

If not, I would try the extra cassis anyway. 

Too much flavor would take away from the lightness of the mallow so bee careful!

I will post my better than store bought book recipe for marshmallows later when I find the book.

I have not always had the best luck with martha formulas.

That sounds like a great gift........I have had them on a layer of caramel dipped in chocolate, rolled in cinnamon sugar, coconut, chocolate, hazelnut and flavored. 

:bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just threw out the last of the pumpkin flavored ones I bought at Whole Foods for a whole lotta $. They were ok...shoulda probably baked some sweetpotatoes with bourbon and topped them with the stale mallows. They had a definate pumpkin flavor.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I have seen a recipe for marshmallows without the eggwhite. I think Jacques Torres has one on Food TV network.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

OK, here's the recipe I found:

Recipe courtesy Jacques Torres Chocolate, MrChocolate

Marshmallows

1 cup plus 2 tablespoon water, plus 4 tablespoons for gelatin
2 3/4 cups sugar sugar
2/3 cup corn syrup
1/3 cup minus 1 tablespoon gelatin powder
3/4 cup corn syrup
1 fresh lemon, juiced
3 different flavored oils, any flavor
3 different colors of food color paste 
Cornstarch, for dusting 
Powdered sugar, for dusting 
Boil the water, sugar and 2/3 cup corn syrup to 230 degrees F. Bloom the gelatin in 4 tablespoons of water. Place the 3/4 cup corn syrup, bloomed gelatin and lemon juice in the mixing bowl of your stand mixer. Add the hot sugar syrup to the bowl and whip until light and fluffy, about 5 minutes. If you want to flavor and/or color the marshmallows, divide the mixture into 3 bowls and add the flavored oil and food color. 

Lightly spray vegetable cooking spray onto a parchment paper lined baking sheet. You will need a pan for each flavor and/or color that you make. Spread the marshmallow mixture onto the baking sheet so the top is smooth. Mix equal amounts of cornstarch and powdered sugar together and dust the top of the marshmallows. Let the marshmallows dry overnight, then dust again with cornstarch and powdered sugar.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's interesting. I'll try it one day soon.


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks all. Perhaps I will try reducing the cassis syrup, since I do not know if I could get it in extract. Pumpkin ones at Whole Foods sound interesting! Wonder how they did those? Thanks for recipe from Jacques Torres. I have tried them with and without egg whites. I think the egg whites make them more fluffier (think hot chocolate).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Got me....I was just moving through to another thread and the hot chocolate got me....what about coffee (use espresso powder) mellows?...hmmmm this could be very interesting.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Uuummmmm, that sounds great shroomgirl.... on the way to gourmet smore's!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I like the way you think.....Maida Heatter has a bang out grahma cracker recipe...I gotta have 3 dz varities of chocolate lying around....sounds like a tasting party to me....gotta bondfire handy. I actually took the pumpkin marshmellows to a friend's house skewered and roasted them over a voltive for the Germans that had never had marshmellows....(what can I say, Germany always seemed so progressive.)


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Can you post the graham cracker recipe without much trouble? The expresso marshmallows do sound exquisite!


----------

